# I SEE YELLOW



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Well last night i picked up a pair of ... Well im not sure if this is the right name but JDM Yellow headlights?... I put them on in the parking lot of the shop and damn they look tight! Everything turns yellow signs and all ill take some pics and post them? any one else got them?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

lucinos didnt come with yellow headlights, so i dunno how "JDM" they are...and i think they are prolly illegal...but they sound original


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Well they might be i drove by like 2 cops last night they didnt pull me over but we will have to wait and see but tonight ill take some picks... I have some amber corners as well so the set up is ok i guess u can say... i also smoked out my tail lights...ill see what u guys think...


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

I think yellow looks pimp. My friend has em and hasn't been harrased by cops at all. Look foward to it when it snows, yellow has best performance (reflects snow the least).


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm not sure about headlights, but many foglights are stock yellow without any problems.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

post some pics


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i just purchased a set for my tC.. they are for the fogs though. i got the ones from HALO.. they are supposed to be better than nokya and luminincs, well see about that


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> i just purchased a set for my tC.. they are for the fogs though.


yeah, I have the PIAA Ion Crystals for my fog lights, they look damn good with the silverstars.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought about going yellow in my wagon... But I decided (since I have my highs and lows split into 4 bulbs) that I'd use rice blue for the lows and just the stock bulbs for highs... Looks pretty sweet to me when they're both on. And you can still see pretty well with the blues.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry guys but last night shit came up and i wasnt able to get some pics but today for sure! yeah mine are HALO's I just want work to be over so i can go home and take some pics... sorry for the wait


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

:thumbdwn: yup, im going to go with silverstars.. their in the mail. but i didnt want to buy piaa's because theyre expensive and i heard that they die out quik. i havent installed them yet though, because you have to take the front bumper off to put the lights in so damn.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> i didnt want to buy piaa's because theyre expensive and i heard that they die out quik.


Silverstars don't last any longer, and really PIAA isn't that much higher then the silverstars.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> yeah, I have the PIAA Ion Crystals for my fog lights, they look damn good with the silverstars.


 yeah to bad there ass expencive and don't last at all.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

b14sleeper said:


> i just purchased a set for my tC.. they are for the fogs though. i got the ones from HALO.. they are supposed to be better than nokya and luminincs, well see about that


 What brand are they? I bought the Luminincs ones for my fogs and I love them. I was thinking about getting there 9007's but wasn't sure if it's legal here in Fla. Let us know.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> yeah to bad there ass expencive and don't last at all.


Are you talking about the PIAA or the silverstars because its the same for both


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> Are you talking about the PIAA or the silverstars because its the same for both



Piaa's..There over priced and don't last.. Silverstars rock. Most popular now than any other lighting.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Sentrixx said:


> Piaa's..There over priced and don't last.. Silverstars rock. Most popular now than any other lighting.


Silverstars are also fairly expensive and don't last very long either.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> Silverstars are also fairly expensive and don't last very long either.



Well I have had my set for over a year now with no issues.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Still going on the first set of Silverstars from when I got my lights from LIU, almost 2 years ago. I HAD those XD5 bulbs, but I burned through 3 of them in under a month before i said fsck it, and got the Silverstars.

They BLOW in the snow.
They BLOW in heavy rain.

I think it was also the older Lexus' that had the yellow lowbeams, and I love how those look. I kinda want to see pics of how this would look on a sentra.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> Still going on the first set of Silverstars from when I got my lights from LIU, almost 2 years ago. I HAD those XD5 bulbs, but I burned through 3 of them in under a month before i said fsck it, and got the Silverstars.
> 
> They BLOW in the snow.
> They BLOW in heavy rain.
> ...


The Lexus' fog lights are yellow.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn so i still have been able to take a pic of my light but today i was driving to work ( Yeah i know its blows i didnt have today off! ) but it was foggy as fuck and at the same time it was raining and damn dude i dont want to sound like these lights are the best things ever made but I could see clearly! well u guys know how it is to drive in fog and sucks! but with these lights i could see fine! i dont know if its b/c of the yellow glow or what? but i remember when i had my blue or even my xeon white lights it was hard as hell to see... these HALOS ( brand ) lights are working great! and yeah u guys might say " COPS going to mess with u " but naw ive driven in back of them and its fine who knows cops are all deifferent in other states or citys..... :fluffy:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> Still going on the first set of Silverstars from when I got my lights from LIU, almost 2 years ago. I HAD those XD5 bulbs, but I burned through 3 of them in under a month before i said fsck it, and got the Silverstars.
> 
> They BLOW in the snow.
> They BLOW in heavy rain.
> ...



I took a pic... when I can figure out why I can't install the software for the damn camera I will post the pics of mine.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

um... yeah i dont think these are the best pics ever but i wanted to atleast get something in here


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Need better pic's bro... It's been really foggy latley... just because of how warm it's been. Take 'em at about 5:30-6:00ish. It's dark enough, but not as much glare. plus... no fog.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn i know ill take some tonight for sure...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thats a wierd beam pattern. How far away are you from your garage door?


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

um... 4... 5 feet? y?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

xNISMOB14x said:


> um... 4... 5 feet? y?


Just doesn't look like a good beam pattern, however for lining up your headlights you should be at 25 feet so maybe thats it.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

heres mine with the halo yellow lights.... what a difference
here is stock

















and here is with the "JDM" bulbs


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

here are a few pics of my yellows and silverstars.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

xNISMOB14x said:


>


You need to adjust your headlights.

I like the white/yellow combo (white headlights yellow fogs). I don't think an all-yellow look is very advisable (if that is the case). As I said before, white light has less fatigue on the eyes, go up or down in the Kelvin Spectrum and you're only hurting your eyes and making it a bitch to see all objects in detail. 

Yellow (or a combination of white and yellow) supposedly is better in foggy conditions, but I have to disagree with anyone who claims any color of light is better at "penetrating" through the fog. The fact is no color of light penetrates through fog better than another (except for brighter lights). It's the fact that fog REFLECTS light back at you that makes it harder to see. This is why yellow is preferred, because it lacks UV which will hurt your eyes.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

how do i adjust my headlights?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

grrr, that's my avitar. LOL, I thought I wrote that ^^^

There should be some screws on the back of the housings that allow you to adjust vertical and horizontal. Also make sure they're both in place properly.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> grrr, that's my avitar.


Hah, you've got an admirer!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> grrr, that's my avitar. LOL, I thought I wrote that ^^^
> 
> There should be some screws on the back of the housings that allow you to adjust vertical and horizontal. Also make sure they're both in place properly.



lol.. OWNED!


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Im sorry about that Avitar...

O ok thanks well i will have to look at that tomorrow morning for sure and fix it


----------

